# In the Steps of the Covenanters



## JM (Apr 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=be3Uv_SglGU&feature=channel_page]YouTube - In the Steps of the Covenanters 1 of 6[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZzYot9hS1M&feature=channel_page]YouTube - In the Steps of the Covenanters 2 of 6[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDfiEdiQftk&feature=channel_page]YouTube - In the Steps of the Covenanters 3 of 6[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVI-aXoFYmQ&feature=channel_page]YouTube - In the Steps of the Covenanters 4 of 6[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpLaoe06EUI&feature=channel_page]YouTube - In the Steps of the Covenanters 5 of 6[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYGoXSETWcQ&feature=channel_page]YouTube - In the Steps of the Covenanters 6 of 6[/ame]


----------



## DonP (Apr 5, 2009)

Awesome brought tears to my eyes to think of their forefathers, their zeal, commitment and sacrifice of their lives, and those psalms.

Old Peddie and Richard Cameron and my old dead friends who have strengthened my faith over the years to read of theirs.


----------

